

The issues with traditional blogging - Why we created Glipho - wodlander
http://glipho.com/roger/the-issues-with-traditional-blogging-why-we-created-glipho

======
EwanG
Not sure, but this looks like Pinterest combined with Blogger. I can see some
of the ways you might be able to get the word out more, but also think that
you have those same options, with some effort, on the other platforms. Guess
I'm still missing what makes this "non-traditional"?

~~~
wodlander
I'm not trying to say Glipho is non-traditional at all. By traditional I mean
writing blogs, not the latest I blog a picture or video craze, makes sense?

Where do you see all the content in blogger listed in a single place? Where
you can search for any post written by any writer in any topic?

------
and3rs
There are so many people on Glipho who have left their blog because it's
simply that much better. When I think blogging, it's not just the
writing/reading, it's add this, modify that, update this, change that, add
this colour, change this font, then on top of all of that go out and get your
audience..When do you actually have the time to write on your blog when you
have all of the above to do?

With Glipho, you just have to read and write.

------
webwanderings
Looks promising. Two questions: what would it "cost" for people to blog? And
why not have a sign-up of your own?

~~~
wodlander
What do you mean by "cost"?

At the time we decided it was better to spend our time creating features and
improving the site than create our own sign up. It will come soon.

~~~
webwanderings
Cost as in, how are you planning to sustain your site if I were to blog?

------
ranjez
Glipho for me is about sharing opinions not standing by them!

~~~
wodlander
Thank you!

